# First Find - Bedfordshire - Abandoned House



## billygroat (Apr 14, 2014)

Been interested in old buildings etc since I was tiny.... Love to imagine going back in time to when places were buzzing with activity...

Found a super house today, I'm guessing a repossession, such a shame, gorgeous 7 bedroom house with what seemed to be a set of offices in an out building... 

Can'd find anything out about it, perhaps you have seen it already? Rooms were so large hard to get an image with a better perspective!

Thanks

Billygroat



image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, 


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr

image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr

image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 14, 2014)

Such a shame, a really lovely home!
How many letters!? 
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 14, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Such a shame, a really lovely home!
> How many letters!?
> Thanks for sharing..



probably about 6 letters the rest was junk mail


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 14, 2014)

nice stuff mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm sure the place will be loved again one day!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice find thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Apr 14, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> probably about 6 letters the rest was junk mail



And one of them looks like a tax bill , nicely done William, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## raveon (Apr 14, 2014)

Great stuff and what a waste of a beautiful house


----------

